# Jimmy Choo Sizing Q's



## wannabelyn

there's this pair of jimmy choo sandals on bergdorf that are my size 8.5B





​ 
the thing is, it says there it runs small, which i find true with designer items.

but today i went to my local dept store, we're a season slower so i tried on a 39 and they were a little too loose. the 38 was only a little too tight. they don't carry half sizes.

so i mean...they are supposed to run smaller but the 39 was slipping a little on my right foot. 

i'm an 8.5 on my right but my left is more of an 8 that's why i always buy 8.5.

in MJ i'm 39, miu miu 8.5, gucci 8.5, LV 39...

what do u think about the jimmy choo sizings??? because i don't want to buy something that won't fit since i can't try it on and returning it would be VERY DIFFICULT...

help me!!! thanks ladies!


----------



## Beach Bum

I run similiar to you in these sizes.I MUST go up half a size in jimmy Choo-ALWAYS.


----------



## wannabelyn

Jill said:
			
		

> I run similiar to you in these sizes.I MUST go up half a size in jimmy Choo-ALWAYS.



bye bye jimmy choos :cry:


----------



## La Vanguardia

For me, Jimmy Choos are true to my size. I am a size 35 but for high heels (3" and above) like the one you posted I am 34.5


----------



## SCL

I always go to the half size in JC.  I typically need to order the half size directly from the JC boutique (40.5...very seldom carried by department stores...).


----------



## wannabelyn

SoCal said:
			
		

> I always go to the half size in JC. I typically need to order the half size directly from the JC boutique (40.5...very seldom carried by department stores...).



oohh half a size up or half a size down?


----------



## KK

I think it depends on what kind of shoes they are. For the sandals you posted, maybe a half size smaller. In terms of length, they are try to size. I wear 36 -36.5, but with JC Sandals, because of my skinny toes, 36 fits well but 35.5 is better from preventing sliding to the front. If you have normal toes/feet (not skinny like mine), then stick to your size.


----------



## IntlSet

KK said:
			
		

> I think it depends on what kind of shoes they are. For the sandals you posted, maybe a half size smaller. In terms of length, they are try to size. I wear 36 -36.5, but with JC Sandals, because of my skinny toes, 36 fits well but 35.5 is better from preventing sliding to the front. If you have normal toes/feet (not skinny like mine), then stick to your size.


 
Agreed. I have Jimmy Choo slingbacks that are 5.5 and I usually wear 6.

But slingbacks are fairly flexible, you can get away with half a size smaller.


----------



## thompk

I always have to go a half size up...I'm an 8.5 and always wear a 9
in Jimmy Choo...I hate trying to keep all the sizes in my head for each designer!:shame:


----------



## wannabelyn

LOL i realize that those who are 5-6 go half a size down
and those 8-9 go half a size up!!!

oh god they are so pretty
EEeeEEEEEEEEEEE
decisions!


----------



## Shasta

I wear 38 in manolo d'orsay and 38.5 in manolo closed toe.  What size should I get in these?  I have to wear them for my sisters wedding.  Help!

Jimmy Choo -  Leather Sandal -  Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I am a size 7 1/2 or 8 in most brands of shoes.  I wear a 38 in Jimmy Choo sandals, and a 38 1/2 in closed-toe shoes.  Hope that helps.


----------



## KDB

I am usually a 6 1/2 in most shoes.  JC sandals I am a 6 1/2.  JC closed toe pumps 7 1/2.  I would order your true size.


----------



## riffraff

My rule of thumb with JC is I range from 38 (boot) 38.5 (slingback) to 39 (closed toe) and can never tell properly what size I will be unless I try them on.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Go up a half size!


----------



## NYCBelle

def go up half a size.  i'm 8.5 and my choos boots are a 9


----------



## Shasta

Thank you all, super helpful.  Now I'm going shop, shop shop!


----------



## fatefullotus

Oh, sorry I didn't catch this thread before.  

I'm a 39.5 in Manolo's and 39 in Manolo open toed shoes.  I wear 40 Choos all across the board.  Hope that helped.


----------



## bnjj

Hi all, I just found this forum tonight and have been reading through some of the threads.

I am about to buy my first pair of Jimmy Choos  but wonder if they run small. As I'm ordering them I cannot try them on first. I normally wear an 8 or 8.5 in slingbacks. Any suggestions on what size I'd wear in Choo slingbacks? Thanks.


----------



## riffraff

I'm a UK size 6 but in Choos I'm 38 in boots, 38.5 in slingbacks and most closed toes I'm a 39.   Sorry it doesn't really help!  With JC I've always found it best to try on but I have narrow feet with a high instep and bunions.


----------



## heavunlydevil

I'm a US size 7 1/2, and in Choo slingbacks im a 37.5, so I've found that on me they run mostly true to size.  good luck!!


----------



## Stinas

Personally....i find that they run a tiny bit small.  
I am usually an 8-8 1/2 ....I like to get a 39 in Jimmy Choo.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Depending on the style, it could vary as you see by the responses. Your best bet is to get the measurements from heel to toe of the shoes you are buying. Measure a pair of shoes that you currently own, then ask the seller to do the same. Good luck.


----------



## bnjj

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.


----------



## noon

I wear a 39.5 in Jimmy Choos, I wear a 39 in Chloe, Tods, and Christian Dior. I think id take the half size bigger just to be on the safe side, since it wont be that much bigger and more likely to fit comfortably.


----------



## lelgin

t always have to buy a size larger in Choos. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## breakfast lover

Jimmy Choos run small for me. I always have to go half a size up from what I normally wear.


----------



## beani_p

Some run small not all. I am a 38 and bought a 38.5 boot and it was slightly big. However I have flats and they are 38.5. So it really depends on the shoe. For slingbacks, I have noticed I usually go up .5 size in any shoe brand anyway. Good luck!


----------



## bagshopr

Yes they run small.  I wear a 9 1/2, which is a 39.5.  I always get a 40 with any European designer shoe.


----------



## bagsforme

I wear an 8-8.5 and get 38.5 or 39 in Choo depending on the style.


----------



## just_jill325

Hello

can someone help me, I want to buy Jimmy Choo sandals for a wedding I will be attending in September. I really want the Juliet style or Jag style.  I think I'm leaning on the Jag style as it's more clean cut but love the straps on the Juliet.

ANYWAY, I fit a size 7 in most of my shoes, should I stay with a size 7 for these sandals or go to 7.5? I don't have a retailer near me where I can try these on, I'm planning to just order them from the Jimmy Choo website. 

thanks!


----------



## heavunlydevil

i have these shoes and feel like the run true to size    you can always exchange them though, incase they dont fit


----------



## just_jill325

so you think I should stick with a 7, heavunlydevil?


----------



## riffraff

My feet must be odd, I find I have to half size down with a JC Sandal


----------



## Birkinfan

I wanna buy this shoes on sale at saks.com there only in size 11 in stock. I wear normally 11 but somebody told me buy at Jimmy Choo´s a half size lager. Or run they to true size. Maybe has anbody the same shoe and can help me!! 

Thanks Sabrina


----------



## Birkinfan

I forget the pic sorry
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446145222&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574490523835&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1182078453721&ev19=1:10


----------



## riffraff

I tend to half size down in a slingback - but that could just be me.


----------



## Birkinfan

why?


----------



## Stinas

I say go larger.  Personally Jimmy Choo runs narrow & small.  Either way if you buy them through saks they will allow you to return them.


----------



## Birkinfan

yes i live in germany. return could maybe difficault.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I personally go up 1/2 size. Im a 39.5 so I usually go up to a 40. Granted, I don't own any JC slingbacks, but I thought I'd post anyway.


----------



## Juneplum

i actually go up a full size as choos and manolos run very small for me..


----------



## riffraff

Not sure why - In JC I tend to be a 38 boot, a 38.5 slingback and a 39 in closed toe  I definately can feel the difference when I half size down in slingbacks they are more comfortable and my foot feels more "stable"


----------



## ewhitake

Not to confuse you anymore, but I wear a 9.5 US, 40 in Manolos, 40 in JC, 40.5 in Fendi and Prada (unless they're boots.  Then it's 41) and 41 in CL's.  I've got a wide foot with a high instep.  Basically, JC's and Manolo's fit the same on me.
This probably didn't help much. Sorry


----------



## lawchick

I wear an 8 1/2 US.  I wear a 39 in Jimmy Choo closed toe shoes.  With slingback Choos, I _could_ go 38.5 but they are ever so slightly too small so I still would go for a 39 in a slingback.  Hope that helps.


----------



## meluvbags

hi guys! i bought my first closed toe jimmy choos yesterday and was hoping i could get some advice!

its the basic black eleven pump. i usually wear a 36.5 and have always bought JCs in 36.5 but they were all open toe sandals. However, when i tried on the elevens in 36.5 they were a big snug but it is a pointy toe shoe. i had the SA bring a 37 and it was a tad bit loose...i mean my feet doesnt slide out but i could see a gap in the back...he brought some padding for me and i felt fine with the padding...but it wasnt TIGHT...ive had so many incidents buying shoes a size up because they felt uncomfortable and having pads put in...but then have them running big after the shoe was broken in...

for those who have the eleven...did you guys stay with your true size or did you go a 1/2 size up? any help would be greatly appreciated!!! thanks so much!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I personally have to go up about 1/2 size. I have slightly wider feet, but going up it just more comfortable.


----------



## jayjay77

I actually went down 1/2 size for the elevens from my regular shoe size.  I guess it just depends on your feet!  In general I think it is better to go smaller because the leather gives. They are such great shoes, enjoy!


----------



## bellagazer

I usually size up in Jimmy Choos, just 1/2 size, they run a little narrow.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Almost all of my sandals are 38, while most of my closed toe shoes are 38.5.  I wear my closed toe shoes with full shoe inserts and they fit perfectly.  They are a little loose so my toes never feel cramped, but snug enough that they never fall off.


----------



## LeeMiller

I usually go 1/2 a size up on Choos.  I hate breaking in shoes.  I have them stretched at the store (if they do it) or take them to a cobbler.


----------



## lawchick

I went up half a size in that style but I have wide feet.  There was no way I was going to be able to wear them in my regualr size, they were way too small.  I think I would get the smaller size and take them to a shoe cobbler and have them streched just a little.  I did it to a pair of my shoes and it was under $10.


----------



## jburgh

I found a pair of Jimmy Choo biker leather loafers that I cannot live without.  But I cannot try them on beforehand, and I do not know they run.  I have a medium width foot, and wear 39 in Dansko, 38.5/8.5 in Alexander McQ, 38.5/8.5 in Stuart Weitzman, 38/8 in Car Shoe, and 39/9 in all Keens.

What size should I order, 38.5 or 39?  Do the Choos run larger? 

Thanks!


----------



## guccidiva

Choos run smaller in my experience, but I only have one pair


----------



## lelgin

This is so hard, I've found that I usually need to go up about a size and a half in Choos. I wear a 39 in Manolo sandals, but a 40 in Choos. Most of my other shoes are 8 1/2.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I go up 1/2 a size in JC. Ditto Manolo and CL (sometimes a full size in CL.)


----------



## Tibu

I don't know if I would order them without trying them on.  I have found a great deal of variation in sizing in Jimmy Choo styles.  When I tried a pair of flats on in my usual size in the pumps, they were much too large and I needed to size down a whole size.


----------



## fashionfrenzy

I went up 1/2 size, and they were still a little tight at the beginning--normally wear a 9, did 9.5 in my Choos.


----------



## addicted

I vary depending on style with choos.  TTS on most and a half size up on some.  Make sure if you have to buy without trying on, that there is a return policy!


----------



## Banana311

I am a size 7.5 in the US, and I am looking to purchase my first jimmy choos.  Can someone please help me out here?  What size will I be wearing in Choo?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I'm a 1/2 size up in both JC & Manolo. 

If at all possible, try them on before buying. Some styles fit differently and obviously they fit differently on different people. 

FWIW, I do not have narrow feet.


----------



## stinam

It really depends, and I would also recommend you try them on before you buy them.

I am also a 7.5 in the US.  In JCs, I _usually_ size up a 1/2 size to a 38 for open toe shoes.  For pointy toed JCs, I _usually_ wear a 37.5.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I had to size up in my Choos too  I'm usually a euro size 38 to size up for my wide feet but I needed a 38 1/2 for my Choos.


----------



## Banana311

I have wider feet as well, should I upsize even more because of that?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I think it depends on the shoe. For example, with the kidskin boots, I can wear a 40 or a 40.5 (I'm a 9.5 US) and be happy in either. The 40.5 just has a little extra room, but not much in my opinion. 

I don't have wide feet but they aren't narrow... Really just average. I don't know if that helps. Can you try them on?


----------



## Tibu

I generally size up a half size, especially since I have a wide foot.  I have found that the sizes can be a bit inconsistent with flats running bigger than the heels generally do.


----------



## Banana311

Thanks ladies!


----------



## jmcadon

I find JC's run narrow, I wear a 8-8.5US and I wear a 38.5 JC. I have several pairs of flats and several pairs of boots by JC and they are all 38.5. I find they run pretty true to size, but I have a narrow foot. Ask for measurement of the inside of the shoe from toe to heel and then measure your own shoes, that may help.


----------



## article3

When I first saw the topic name, I thought "Personally, I don't like to run in them, but I prefer them to Manolos for that purpose..."

I go about half to a full size up for Jimmy Choos.


----------



## lizarotica

Hi Ladies,

Do you know how these fit? Or Choo boots in general?  The Saks live help said to go a size up...what do you think?  I am ordering these all the way from jimmychoo.com and do not want the hassle of exchanging!

please help! thank you


----------



## foxycleopatra

In my experience those run a little bit small (I take my usual Choo pointy-toed pump size in that boot).  I'd suggest sizing up by 1/2 a size for most people.  You can order those from Saks (and get 2 sizes to try on) if it's too much of a hassle to order from JimmyChoo.com (which I believe ships from the UK and might involve customs fees/taxes?)>


----------



## blackbird

I've heard to go half a size up also.


----------



## lizarotica

I would order them from Saks, but I am in Canada.  The agent at Choo said their prices includes all duties and taxes, so it's a flat price...and now they dont have my size haha boooo


----------



## Beach Bum

I just bought the shorter version in these..I always go up HALF a size from my PRADA shoe size in CHOO shoes..Im an 8 1/2 normally..i get a 39 (9)in ALL my CHOO shoes and boots


----------



## lizarotica

thanks girls for confirming...I appreciate it!


----------



## ashakes

^^^did you try ordering from the boutique itself? I bought I believe this same pair (not sure lol) in the 4" heel version from the JC boutique in downtown Chicago on Oak Street (near Barneys).  There was a very nice SA there who was very helpful.  I can dig up her business card if you would like (in one of my purses haha).  She kept them to put the rubber soles on the bottoms and also to get the top calf portion stretched a tiny bit so they should be here anyday.  I saved on tax and just paid the $15 to ship.  Perhaps that is an option?


----------



## boslvuton

Hey ladies  I absolutely fell in love with this shoe, but was just wondering how they fit. Can anyone help me out?  They are the Jimmy choo patent maryjane sandles...   Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ashakes

I love the Lumiere!  SO CUTE!  I haven't tried them on yet, but I usually size up 1/2-1 full size from my US size in Jimmy Choo shoes/boots.  Is there anyway for you to try them on?  Or you could order both sizes and then just return the one that does not fit.


----------



## shmoo88

I havent tried those on...but I have other Jimmy Choo shoes and I am either true to size or a 1/2 size up. With patent, you may be 1/2 size up since its stiffer leather. 

Choo tends to run small I think.


----------



## javaboo

I have some peep toes from JC and I needed to go 1/2 or 1 size up for their shoes. However, when I saw a pair of flats 1 size bigger than my normal size they look way too big (I think I would need TTS or 1/2 for flats only).


----------



## jmcadon

I have found Choo shoes run pretty true to size, but I have mostly flats and boots. The one pair of heels I have are a slide and they too are my normal US size. I would have them measure the foot bed for you and then take a measurement from a pair of your shoes that fit well. Do they accept returns?


----------



## ronsdiva

Choo tends to run a hafl size small on me. There should be some place that gets these shoes in Scottsdale if there is no Jimmy Choo store in the Phoenix area. Maybe NM or Saks.


----------



## cjy

boslvuton said:


> Hey ladies I absolutely fell in love with this shoe, but was just wondering how they fit. Can anyone help me out?  They are the Jimmy choo patent maryjane sandles... Thanks in advance!!!


 
Did you get them?? I have admired them as well.


----------



## twilight_sky

I have a pair, and i was true to size @ 5.5


----------



## cjy

twilight_sky said:


> I have a pair, and i was true to size @ 5.5


 Of the Mary Jane Sandals? Do you love them? If so, what color?


----------



## stefyp

Hello ladies!!I want to purchase a pair of those for my mother as Xmas gift,because she loves them!
How do they run (Jimmy Choo in general)?? My mother is usually a size 38.5-39,but she doesn't have any Jimmy Choo shoes...so i have no idea if they run small or true to size. I've found this model in 38.5 and 39.5...which one do you think i should get??Better take the bigger ones or the smaller?? Thanx a lot for your help ladies!!!


----------



## stefyp

Thanx a lot to the ladies who takes the time to read this,i already found the answer.No more needed


----------



## ashakes

^^^lol

sorry I didn't see the thread until just now, but I'm glad you found your answer.    Did you buy the 39.5?  That would have been my suggestion.


----------



## stefyp

Yes my dear,i took the 39,5!!! So i guess i made the right choice!!
Thanx a lot honey!


----------



## KDB

I want to order these shoes for an event in a couple weeks. I am usually a 36.5 in Jimmy Choo and a 6 1/2 in other shoes. How do these run?  TTS?  Small?  Big? 
TIA!!


----------



## randr21

i've tried them on and they're tts...


----------



## the_prettiest_1

I have them in a champagne color and I had to size up 1/2 size (f/ an 8.5 to a 39).


----------



## Savannah

I have those, they fit true to size for me. 5.5, 35.5


----------



## KDB

Thanks a lot!  I went to Saks today and tried them all and they are tts on me.  They are really cute and amazingly comfortable considering they are so high.
I am going to get them in the next few weeks for an event!


----------



## babypie

Compared to Manolos or CLs?


----------



## babypie

...anyone?


----------



## Edrine

for me, they are narrower than manolo's.so i think .5 size yp from your US size..


----------



## Cristina

I usually have to size up .5 size for Choos, sometimes a full size.  It depends on the style.  *Edrine* is right, they run narrow.


----------



## bubbleloba

I think Choos run true to size.  I'm a 36 in Choos as well as Manolos.


----------



## ela1235

same as manolos for me


----------



## babypie

Thanks everyone


----------



## stevenash

I'm usually 1/2 size smaller in Choo than I am in most CL, and about the same as I am in Manolo.  I.e., Choo and Manolo are same size, CLs are 1/2 size up.  They're not as narrow as CL, in my opinion.


----------



## KDB

stevenash said:


> I'm usually 1/2 size smaller in Choo than I am in most CL, and about the same as I am in Manolo.  I.e., Choo and Manolo are same size, CLs are 1/2 size up.  They're not as narrow as CL, in my opinion.



I agree.
I have lots of Jimmy Choos...they are my favorite shoes.  I usually am TTS in Choos and Manolos.  CL's I have to usually go up 1/2 a size.  Choos are a lot more comfortable than Manolos and CL's in my opinion.


----------



## stevenash

KDB said:


> I agree.
> I have lots of Jimmy Choos...they are my favorite shoes.  I usually am TTS in Choos and Manolos.  CL's I have to usually go up 1/2 a size.  Choos are a lot more comfortable than Manolos and CL's in my opinion.



I think Choos are the most comfortable for me too.  CLs are really just too narrow for me, and Manolos are so thin at the sole that the balls of my feet really start to hurt if I'm standing too long.


----------



## KDB

stevenash said:


> I think Choos are the most comfortable for me too.  CLs are really just too narrow for me, and Manolos are so thin at the sole that the balls of my feet really start to hurt if I'm standing too long.



I agree.  I think we have the same feet!!!


----------



## venusfly

I find Choos similar to Manolo sizing in past year meaning they ran small and narrow and I would size up by a half size. Don't know about this year though since I haven't bought any Choos this year.


----------



## guccidiva

I have limited experience with JChoo but I have a pair of sandals and had to size up .5 size. However, this year I was trying on some of his pumps/booties and discovered that most of them are TTS. Perhaps the sizing changed since I doubt that my feet shrunk.


----------



## wordpast

ela1235 said:


> same as manolos for me



for me too.


----------



## thalillady

Cristina said:


> I usually have to size up .5 size for Choos, sometimes a full size. It depends on the style. *Edrine* is right, they run narrow.


 
Agree. I am a big 7 1/2 or small 8 in US sizes. I wear a 38 in Choos pretty consistently.


----------



## mooks

I find Choo's TTS and Manolos are utterly impossible for me to wear as they are so narrow, I've given up trying to wear Manolo's. CL's have been coming up about half a size small for the last couple of seasons


----------



## Chins4

Help needed! I'm drooling over a pair of Choos on Ebay - can anyone advise if they generally run true to size?


----------



## mooks

I wear a UK 6 and wear a 39 in Choo so would say yes they run true to size. Which ones are you drooling over?


----------



## Chins4

Don't usually do Choos but these just caught my eye 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=280198026560&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## violinistgirl

Pretty shoes-- hope you win the auction!  Go with Mooks's advice, she helped me out with my sizing recently too   (I was almost tempted to size 1/2 up following some SA's advice, but they would've been too large for my narrow-ish feet.)


----------



## mooks

Oh wow....they are stunning! Hope you win them!!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Ladies - keep 'em crossed for me!


----------



## jmcadon

I, too find that Choos run pretty true to size. Did you ask the seller? have them measure the footbed for you.


----------



## Chins4

Good idea J - why didn't I think of that? ush:


----------



## luxlover

I find that choos run very true to size


----------



## RRSC

CHoos run true to size for me except for pointy toe slingbacks then I size 1/2 size up, I also size up for boots as well.


----------



## bubbleloba

Choos run true to size.  I'm a size 6 and wears 36 for all my choos.


----------



## katyc25

i bought these and sized up 1 whole size


----------



## Chins4

I found mine ran TTS - pic from Ebay that captured my heart  Mine are fabric tho' so have a little give in them - you might want to go up half a size in patent as they tend to be less forgiving?


----------



## fashion16

I am interested in a pair of pointed toe Jimmy Choos but I am buying them off of the internet. Do they run true to size or do they tend to run small?


----------



## violinistgirl

They run TTS for me.  If you do a search on this forum, you'll find a lot of threads about JC sizing, too.


----------



## tie-a-ribbon

mine run true to size. i've got slingbacks, mules and flats so i don't think it differs with the style of the shoe either.

some people have commented saying that choos are narrow but i've never had any problems and my feet aren't particularly narrow or anything.


----------



## lebagfairy

i size down half a size but i wear my shoes quite tightly.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i just bought a pair of sandals and i went a half size up and they fit perfectly


----------



## meeowy

true to size for me


----------



## DamierLover

true to size....


----------



## jmcadon

True to size. I have flat boots, sandals, heeled boots and flats. All the same size.


----------



## ela1235

I size up a half size in all JC's and most manolos and they're perfect.


----------



## violinistgirl

tts, size up, size down...  are we making you confused, fashion16?


----------



## flower71

hahalol, that's just what i was thinking til i read your post violinistgirl!! -good luck fashion16!


----------



## stefyp

In my experience they run small...i got a pair of Corset Pumps for my mother at Xmas and,thank to the PFers advices,i went one full size up and they fit perfectly :okay:


----------



## fashion16

I am truly confused!  Some 7.5s work for me but can be a little snug. Most 8's are good for me but these Choos that I want are 8.5....I really want them and I am trying to justify the 8.5 but now I am totally confused.


----------



## Chins4

TTS for me.

But if you're looking at really long narrow pointed JCs half a size up might not be a bad thing for your toes ? You can always use a heel pad if they feel a bit loose?


----------



## violinistgirl

fashion16 said:


> I am truly confused!  Some 7.5s work for me but can be a little snug. Most 8's are good for me but these Choos that I want are 8.5....I really want them and I am trying to justify the 8.5 but now I am totally confused.


 
you probably will be ok with the 38.5 with a pad, if it's too big.  i just don't like sticking anything in my shoes; it keeps things simple.  

i recently purchased JC's pointy-toed boots (the daisy and peony).  for both, i stuck with the 38.0s, even though the 38.5s were slightly more comfortable in the toe box.  the SAs told me it's important to fit for length--the width, you can always fix--and that if the shoes are leather, they'll stretch with normal wear, too.  (i'm an 8.0, a very very occasional 7.5.)


----------



## sallygirl

I had to go up half size in sandals but when I ordered pumps and went up the usual half size, they were too big and i had to return them.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

In almost every shoe I wear an 8.5 (38.5).  This includes, CL, Gucci, D&G, Prada, Nine West, Tahari, just about everything.  

However in JCs I wear a 9.5 (39.5)!  I have been told by SAs before that Choos run small and you may need to size up.  Has anyone else had this experience?

Also, it depends on what type of shoe you are getting.  Some things like snow boots or espadrilles may only come in whole, not half sizes and you may need to size up.  In Dior and CL I have sized up to a 9 (39) for these types of footwear.


----------



## boxermom

My niece says true to size.  She just bought a pair.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Okay, I like these shoes on net-a-porter and they only sell them in whole sizes.  I always wear a 39.5 in all Choos and I am a US size 9.  Do I get the 39 or do a get a 40?  Here is the picture.  If someone could let me know how these run, I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks.  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27404


----------



## guccidiva

Do they run tts? In the past I had to size up half size in JC. Has anything changed?


----------



## JuneHawk

IMO, they don't run true to size.  I tried a pair of 38.5 in store and they were pretty long but the toe box was so tight I couldn't get my feet in.  I do have somewhat wide feet but not THAT wide.  Then again, I have found out that Choos just don't fit me well.  The only pair of Choos I have are a 38.5 and they are a tiny bit long but my foot actually fits in them.  They are sandals so the length is not that  big an issue.

June


----------



## guccidiva

JuneHawk said:


> IMO, they don't run true to size. I tried a pair of 38.5 in store and they were pretty long but the toe box was so tight I couldn't get my feet in. I do have somewhat wide feet but not THAT wide. Then again, I have found out that Choos just don't fit me well. The only pair of Choos I have are a 38.5 and they are a tiny bit long but my foot actually fits in them. They are sandals so the length is not that big an issue.
> 
> June


 
June, are you a true 38.5? I am 7.5 US, so that translates to 38 in european shoes, I believe...


----------



## JuneHawk

No, I'm not.  I'm a US 7.5 in most non designer shoes, so that's 37.5  I wear a 38 or 38.5 in Louboutins, depending on the style.  For Monolos, I am a 37.5 or 38, again, depending on the style.  I've found Manolos and Louboutins to be a much better fit for me than Choos.

June


----------



## IStuckACello

Hi everyone, I'm very tempted to order these
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=IDEA!CHO&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DCHO%26category%3DSAL%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D12%26pos%3D12%26

but does anyone know if these run true to size since they're peep toe? I've tried a very similar Idol pump and they seemed to run small. What do you guys usually do for peep toes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagcie

i want the kirsty jimmy choo. do they run small or true to size?


----------



## Majuriel

I'm also wondering the sizing on Choo Hallie boots, anyone know?


----------



## lawchick

I wear a US 8.5 but I'm a 39 in Choo pumps.  I don't know about those specific styles though.


----------



## randr21

for me, jc shoes run tts.


----------



## rnk

Hello lovely ladies -

I wasnt able to find a dedicated thread to Jimmy Choo shoe sizing, so I didn't know where to really post this question.  Pls. direct me to the appropriate place if I have missed it. Thx.

Does anyone know the sizing of the Choo Eden boots?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Suzzeee

I don't know about the boot sizing, but I do know that I wear a 10 in US shoes and a 41 in Choos if that helps at all.


----------



## rnk

Suzzeee said:


> I don't know about the boot sizing, but I do know that I wear a 10 in US shoes and a 41 in Choos if that helps at all.



Thanks so much! The boots are pretty pointy, so I will aim for one size up.


----------



## choo_girl123

Hi there! I don't have the Eden boots, but I've found that generally, I'm a 7 US/37 EU and I don't need to size up. Over the years, I've sized up in a few styles (usually mules because I don't like the look if my heel comes reaches the absolute end of the shoe) but I've never gone up more than a half size. Good luck!


----------



## Bridget S.

I am a 9 but bought a 40 in my Jimmy Choos, and if they are boots that you would need a sock/ stocking for, you definitely want to size up. 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## rnk

Thx so much Bridget and Choogirl -
I will have to pass on the boots then. I'm a 36.5, the boots are 37 and they are very pointy.  Not altogether a bad thing I guess, esp. after all these sales.


----------



## Jahpson

Hi!

Jimmy Choo has a crazy sale on shoes and I happened to have fallen in love with a pair of boots (Hallie)

the website also happens to have my size (I think)

This is my first pair of high-end designer boots (not shoes just boots) and I want to be confident that the ones I order will fit perfectly.

I wear a size 39 in CHANEL and Gucci and sometimes a 38.5 depending on the shoe (I have wide feet) 

I think my calves might be medium size or something like that. (they use to be bigger but I haven't exercised in years so they look smaller)

I currently have a pair of Guess boots. I purchased them in a size 9 1/2 online because I tried the 9 in the store and they were tight around the calves. However when I got the 9 1/2 in the mail, the shoe itself was big and my calves was swallowed by the boot. I don't return much so I kept them.

I say that to ask you this, should I purchase the size 39 in these boots?

http://www.jimmychoo.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=71845


Oh! I went to the Jimmy Choo store to try them on, but there weren't there.

Jimmy Choo experts I need your help. thanks


----------



## LeeMiller

These are pull on boots so in my experience they would be hard to get on, but maybe others can chime in.  Personally, I think I wear a 39 in Choos, but an 8.5 in non-pointy shoes and I am a little more on the narrow side.  I think you'd be a 39 or a 39.5.


----------



## ahertz

I think you should be fine with a 39 for the length/width, but I agree withe LeeMiller that the pull-on style could be difficult.


----------



## Jahpson

so, I dont know whether to order the 39 or should I order the 39.5?


----------



## glamour724

I hope you get this in time!! call SCOOP asap! i got these boots in suede not as tall for $200 two days ago. I'm normally between a 6.5 and 7- i went up to a 38 because they were really hard to get on.


----------



## Jahpson

oh no!! I already ordered.

whats scoop?


----------



## glamour724

its a trendy store based out of new york


----------



## randr21

I'd stay with 39.  In JC boots, I'm the same size as Gucci boots so you should be ok.  I even have patent pull on boots from JC and they were also TTS.  I don't have the Hallie boots, but I think it'll work for you.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I'm typically a 7.5 or 8 in most brands, but always a 38 in Jimmy Choo sandals and a 38.5 in Jimmy Choo closed toe shoes.  The boots run a bit small so I would go up at least a half size from your typical shoe size.


----------



## roussel

I have these same boots in suede and I am a US 7.5 and got the 37.5, they fit perfectly and I can pull them on easily up to my knees.  I have big calves, about 15" and I have no problem with the suede.  If you are getting the leather I dunno, as they may be harder to pull on or tighter around the calves.


----------



## meechelley

I'm looking at buying some flats but I've never tried on any Jimmy Choo shoes before.  I have a Burberry pump in 35 and an Aldo flat thats 34 (the Aldo 35 was too big).  So I was wondering if Jimmy Choos run small or big?


----------



## Jahpson

i just purchased a pair of JChoo boots in 39 and I wear about a 8 1/12-9. hope they fit


yeah, there is no thread on Jimmy choo sizing, but I heard they are pretty true to size.


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi *rnk*
The Choos are a bit different in size depending on Style.
I have CL Babels in a Size 42 and they fit perfect 
Jimmy Choo Belfast Boots in a Size 42 are bigger and I have a lot of space. I can wear a Size 41 without a problem.The Chigago Booties had to be a Size 42 
I have Jimmy Choos in Size 41 to 42 and most of US Size 11 are good for me
CL VP's Size 42 but Jimmy Choo Gloss 41


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I've only tried JC pumps. I usually wear a 9 1/2 and took a 40. I was falling out of the 40.5s. If it helps 40.5 in most CLs fit. I usually wear a 40 or 40.5 in pumps depending on the brand.


----------



## heartnaspade

I would go up a size in boots, for sure.


----------



## niccig

I have the JC Kings (a d'orsay slingback sandal) and the Feb flats (pointy toe), and they're both 38, which is a half size up from my US size.


----------



## tie-a-ribbon

meechelley said:


> I'm looking at buying some flats but I've never tried on any Jimmy Choo shoes before. I have a Burberry pump in 35 and an Aldo flat thats 34 (the Aldo 35 was too big). So I was wondering if Jimmy Choos run small or big?


 
for me jimmy choo flats run true to size. i ordered my first pair online half a size bigger because i'd heard they run small but they were too big and i ended up having to put heel liners in them so they'd fit, my normal size would have fit perfectly. 

heels are also true to size for me, but i can see why some people maybe go up half a size if they like a little more room. can't really comment on boots as i've never bought them.


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## BagsR4Me

I'm wondering if anyone can help me with JC shoe sizing. If I am a US size 5 and a size 5 in Christian Louboutin (CL) shoes (could do a 5.5, but need insole), do you think I would also be a size 5 in JC's? I want the Peony boots, but I hear they run small. What do you think? Do JCs run small than CLs or are they pretty much the same?

TIA


----------



## j0ann

I need help with sizing as well since I didn't get replies for my thread  lol

anyhoo, I have a pair of BV flats in a 36.5, I will be purchasing a pair of Jimmy Choo flats, but am unsure of my size.

thanks!


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi
normally they suggest that you order Choos a half size larger than you typically wear. I order all my choos true to size same Size like CL's.
I go 1/2 Size down If the heel is 120mm in CL's and just for the Beach Boot from JCh was the best also 1/2 Size down but this is just for my foot ush:

ChoosI: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/my-non-cl-shoe-collection-394761.html
ChooII: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/my-non-cl-shoe-collection-394761-4.html


----------



## peachi521

All of my Jimmy Choos fit me differently.  

My "true to size" - shoe size is 7.5 for reference.  I wear a 38.5 (on average) in CLs; a 37.5 in Giuseppe Zanotti; a 36.5/37 in Sigerson Morrison; a 38 in Prada; and a 37.5 in Miu Miu. 


I have three pairs of Jimmy Choo *kitten heels* - two in size 37.5 (python) and one in a size 38 (kid leather).  They all feel identical on my feet - no difference.  Not too tight, not too big.  

My *Jimmy Choo "Eleven" pumps *also feel a little tight, especially after a long day.  They are a size 37.5 (kid leather) - I probably should have nabbed the 38.

I bought my *"Peru" slingbacks* at the end of the day so my feet refused to slip into the 37.5!  Next available size in stock was a 39 -  and they fit great, even after a long day!  The back does have an adjustable strap though so I can tighten the shoe so my foot feels comfortable instead of slipping out.  If I had my choice here, I would have grabbed the 38.5.  

I also have the *"Ivy" Stretch boots* (size 38), and they are large on me.  I could have easily fit the 37.5, even at the very end of a long day of walking.

Last week I tried on the *"Ember" pumps* (textured black patent & black kid leather).  The 37.5 fit perfectly (the SA and I were both surprised and realized we both had been thinking that Jimmy Choos run a bit small lol).  The 38 was big enough for me to stick my finger in the back.  

So imo, absolutely try them on if you can because every style/fabric/height fits different.  It's definitely not as dramatic as CLs but it can be noticeable.  Jimmy Choos also fit different depending on the width of your foot.  My friend has a very narrow foot and wears a 37 across the board, no matter what in JCs.  My foot medium (and can be wide-ish after a long day) so perhaps that's another reason for the difference.

Hope this helps!


----------



## peachi521

_Danielle_ said:


> Hi
> normally they suggest that you order Choos a half size larger than you typically wear. I order all my choos true to size same Size like CL's.
> I go 1/2 Size down If the heel is 120mm in CL's and just for the Beach Boot from JCh was the best also 1/2 Size down but this is just for my foot ush:
> 
> ChoosI: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/my-non-cl-shoe-collection-394761.html
> ChooII: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/my-non-cl-shoe-collection-394761-4.html



Your Choo collection is amazing!


----------



## cllover

BagsR4Me said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with JC shoe sizing. If I am a US size 5 and a size 5 in Christian Louboutin (CL) shoes (could do a 5.5, but need insole), do you think I would also be a size 5 in JC's? I want the Peony boots, but I hear they run small. What do you think? Do JCs run small than CLs or are they pretty much the same?
> 
> TIA


My US size is 5.5 and wear 35.5 usually.  My Choo sandals are 35.5 and they fit just right.  You should be able to wear 35 in Choos unless you have wide feet.  Then I would get 1/2 a size up.  I have noticed that slides/mules run large though.


----------



## _Danielle_

*@@peachi* - Thank you


----------



## BagsR4Me

I just wanted to post an update since I asked (previously) about JC shoe sizing when I was ordering the Peony boots. I did order the JC Peony boots in size 5 (my US size) and they fit perfectly.  I'm glad I did not size up (as I was planning on doing). They would've been too big then. And, by the way, the Peony boots are BEAUTIFUL!!! 

Thanks cllover for your reply to my question.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Anyone have an advice on sizing for sandals and open toe JCs?


----------



## _Danielle_

ZoeyZoo said:


> Anyone have an advice on sizing for sandals and open toe JCs?



My ELZAR are true to size 

ChooII: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass...-394761-4.html


----------



## Sara H.

_Danielle_ said:


> Hi
> normally they suggest that you order Choos a half size larger than you typically wear.



I agree, my _Elevens_ are a half size larger than I ususally wear.


----------



## ddo830

Sorry this response is late, but IMO, the Lumieres run long and narrow. I wear a US 7, and 37.5 in most European shoes--Jimmy Choo, Dolce & Gabbana, etc.

I bought the Lumieres on sale from Bergdorf's a few months ago in black leather. They're a wee bit long, and snug at the base of my toes. A 37 probably would've been better length-wise, but too tight, and a 38 would've fit perfectly at the toe base but too long. Sigh. 

I kept them anyway since they're very cute on.


----------



## Chins4

I'm a 37 but my Lumieres are a 36 - slightly tight in the toe but perfect length-wise


----------



## heartnaspade

I'm normally between a 37-37.5, and I have a 37 in these.  They fit me perfectly...


----------



## holly923

i'm going to get the jimmy choo lulu sandals. i'm a uk size 5 (38) i was thinking about getting the size uk 4.5(37.5) because my feet are small and i though that they might fit better but alot of people have said they run small so what size would you suggest i get??


----------



## ZoeyZoo

In heels I am a 9.5 US, 40.5 in most CLs, and a 40 in most European shoes including JCs. I fall out of 40.5s in JC heels. For boots I would size up a half size for sox. Also you really don't need to worry as much about falling out of boot as heels.


----------



## gretl

for JC I go half size up in the boots and true to size in everything else.  For CL I always go half a size up.


----------



## barbarabush123

*Hi - Has anyone seen a size 7 in the Choo-Hunter Wellington boots in any US store?  I am desperate to find these but having no luck.  Thanks.*


----------



## Nico3327

Try Benjamin Lovell Shoes (www.benjaminlovell.com).  Their store in Philly has tons of Hunter Wellies in the window in all different colors.  Can't hurt to call - the SA's there are really nice.


----------



## jmcadon

Saks and Nordies have had them off and on.  Keep checking as I think they will be getting more in.  Saks on line does have them in red for pre order.


----------



## linera

Does anyone know if these shoes fit true to size? I wear a US size 6.

Karina
http://fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Jimmy-Choo-Karina-studded-shoe-boots.jpg

Keenan
http://www.fashionfuss.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/jimmy-choo-keenan-caged-sandals-1.jpg

Thanks


----------



## pbvcway

I tried on both of them (but Keenan in red). I normally wear 5.5/6. But I had to wear a size 36.5 for both of them. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## randr21

i've always found jimmy choo sandals to be tts.  i think there are threads already on sandals sizing for jc, you should do a search.


----------



## stevenash

Fairly TTS.  Can you try on a pair (even if not the same style) before you order?


----------



## thithi

TTs for me as well.... i wear an 8.5 and go from a 38.5 or 39(slightly loose).


----------



## bextasy

I haven't tried on this pair but I find them TTS


----------



## Theta761

More specificly the Black Gem Patent Leather Studded Heels.  I'm usually an 8 in US sizes, though sometimes an 8.5.  Also, my feet are semi wide so I was wondering how that factors in.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I am a size Us 8 and I have Jimmy Choo boots in 38 and 38.5 and wedges in 39 .... not sure if that helps you at all


----------



## jmcadon

Most of my Choos run tts, but if these have a high heel and closed toe you might want to size up...


----------



## OlgaMUA

I usually size up.. at least one full size


----------



## immashoesaddict

i find JC runs very narrow , i go up at least 1/2 size


----------



## Aventine

peachi521 said:


> All of my Jimmy Choos fit me differently.
> 
> My "true to size" - shoe size is 7.5 for reference. I wear a 38.5 (on average) in CLs; a 37.5 in Giuseppe Zanotti; a 36.5/37 in Sigerson Morrison; a 38 in Prada; and a 37.5 in Miu Miu.
> 
> 
> I have three pairs of Jimmy Choo *kitten heels* - two in size 37.5 (python) and one in a size 38 (kid leather). They all feel identical on my feet - no difference. Not too tight, not too big.
> 
> My *Jimmy Choo "Eleven" pumps *also feel a little tight, especially after a long day. They are a size 37.5 (kid leather) - I probably should have nabbed the 38.
> 
> I bought my *"Peru" slingbacks* at the end of the day so my feet refused to slip into the 37.5! Next available size in stock was a 39 - and they fit great, even after a long day! The back does have an adjustable strap though so I can tighten the shoe so my foot feels comfortable instead of slipping out. If I had my choice here, I would have grabbed the 38.5.
> 
> I also have the *"Ivy" Stretch boots* (size 38), and they are large on me. I could have easily fit the 37.5, even at the very end of a long day of walking.
> 
> Last week I tried on the *"Ember" pumps* (textured black patent & black kid leather). The 37.5 fit perfectly (the SA and I were both surprised and realized we both had been thinking that Jimmy Choos run a bit small lol). The 38 was big enough for me to stick my finger in the back.
> 
> So imo, absolutely try them on if you can because every style/fabric/height fits different. It's definitely not as dramatic as CLs but it can be noticeable. Jimmy Choos also fit different depending on the width of your foot. My friend has a very narrow foot and wears a 37 across the board, no matter what in JCs. My foot medium (and can be wide-ish after a long day) so perhaps that's another reason for the difference.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
 This helped so much.  Sorry to revive an old thread but I had to thank the OP for her detailed dissemination.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

They're TTS for me. Only the Espadrille sandals run small on me


----------



## viba424

I am size 8.5 and I think 39 works best for me. I only have pumps though, no flats. Not sure if those are any different.


----------



## canyongirl

I normally wear US size 9, I am wondering if you think I can fit into a size 38.5 in Jimmy Choo sandals?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## b_c1

I found their sizing to be a bit on the small side for me.  I had to size up on a pair of sandals I bought.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Ilgin

I'm a EUR size 8.5-9 and I can easily fit into an 8 in new season shoes though they usually run at least .5 size small for me. The sizing may have changed or maybe my foot is weird?! I suggest you try them on first.


----------



## queenvictoria2

I would say no they would be too small


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Jimmy Choos are mostly TTS for me, only their summer espadrilles run small (go up 1/2 size).


----------



## jmcadon

Choos run pretty TTS for me.  I agree tho that you need to try them on.


----------



## canyongirl

Thank you girls for the advice.


----------



## canyongirl

The size 39 in the shoes I wanted popped up on Jimmy Choo's website and I snatched them up.  They came today and fit wonderfully!  Glad I waited for the right size.  Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Ilgin

canyongirl said:


> The size 39 in the shoes I wanted popped up on Jimmy Choo's website and I snatched them up. *They came today and fit wonderfully!* Glad I waited for the right size. Thank you all for your help.


 
Great! Enjoy them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

congrats!!! enjoy


----------



## AmyNJacob

I have really weird feet.  I am normally an US 9.5, but I had to get a size 41 in my Jimmy Choo sandal wedges.  My feet are a little on the wide size so maybe thats why I had to go up so much.


----------



## beardedmeerkat

i want to buy these two but don't know my size. I'm ordering online. any ideas what size i need? i am a size 37 in lanvin flats.


----------



## juneping

I think you could be choo 36 or 36.5.....when i tired lanvin flat, i went up a whole size.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I'm a 37 in Lanvin flats and almost all my Jimmy Choos are 35.5.

If you like a tighter fit, go for 35.5 or if looser then 36


----------



## lawyer2121

Does anyone own the JC 'Viola' shoe and have reference on their sizing? I'm dying to get a pair but wondering if they run small or TTS?


----------



## CoffeeCat

I am new to Choo's and tried searching but couldn't find a thread, but how do these shoes run?  TTS?  Big?  I've read conflicting reviews...I am leaning towards getting my normal size.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...mmy+Choo&N=306418049+4294912277&bmUID=j5L8ADo


----------



## juneping

JC doesn't run big...TTS to me.


----------



## DTowngirl12

CoffeeCat said:


> I am new to Choo's and tried searching but couldn't find a thread, but how do these shoes run?  TTS?  Big?  I've read conflicting reviews...I am leaning towards getting my normal size.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...mmy+Choo&N=306418049+4294912277&bmUID=j5L8ADo




Hey hey, maybe you can call the customer service number and they can look up what they recommend for that style? I know NM doesn't list their sizing tips sometimes, but they tell you if you chat w/ customer service. Read lots of different reviews also, and those ones I showed you run small so it said to half size up in those.


----------



## CoffeeCat

Thanks....I decided to go with louboutins.


----------



## icorrick

Do their wedge sandals run true to size? I'm a u.s 10..thinking about getting 40.5


----------



## 4Elegance

My feet are wide so in all of Jimmy Choo wedges I go a full size up.


----------



## Swanky

not for me, I'm normally a 7.5, sometimes 8 and I take a 7/37 in JC's.
I find them to be far more comfy then CLs too!


----------



## layd3k

I have a wide foot. I am my true European size in Choos. A US 11 in all shoes sized by the US standard and a EU 42 in all shoes sized by the EU standard. I can't even get my foot into a shoe that is a EU 41, which some places equate to a US 11.


----------



## jmcadon

icorrick said:


> Do their wedge sandals run true to size? I'm a u.s 10..thinking about getting 40.5


 I have a couple of pairs of the wedges, not the higer heels tho.  I am a US 8.5 and had to go up to a 39 in both pairs.  I have the Paisley and Una. I think you will be fine with the 40.5


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JCs generally have a small toe box, but are 100% TRUE to size 
If you have wide feet, then go for half size up.

The only exception is their espadrilles which run SMALL to size


----------



## Swanky

I find their toe box to be wider than CLs.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

They run true to size for me


----------



## dbeth

TTS for me, but I prefer 1/2 size up because I have wide feet.


----------



## crazysushi

Of my 6 pairs, Some of them go TTS and some half size up. Usually most of the sling backs are tts and most of my pumps and ballerinas are half size up..and I have narrow feet. Hope this helps..


----------



## Sunnyday23

Stinas said:


> Personally....i find that they run a tiny bit small.
> I am usually an 8-8 1/2 ....I like to get a 39 in Jimmy Choo.



I'm the same.  I just tried on a pair of jimmy choo Linda's and the 39 was perfect.


----------



## OlgaMUA

I'm a 8.5 American and often need a 39 or 39.5 and sometimes even 40 in JC..depends on the style


----------



## maryg1

I'm a 37 and had to go up 1/2 a size for d'orsay pumps, but the closed toe pumps are try to size to me


----------



## Swanky

lol!  SO different for each of us


----------



## toobabyish

It's mostly true to size.  I wear a 7-7.5 regularly but I fit into a 37 in Choo's.


----------



## pquiles

I think the older JC styles were sized smaller and i had to go up a 1/2 to a full size.  On the other hand, i wore JC's for my wedding last year and they were TTS.   I tried on approximately 5 different  styles and found that they were all TTS for me.


----------



## blu_77

In my experience, JC's run half a size smaller. I'm a regular size 36/6 but with JC's, I'm a 36.5


----------



## blondieuk

I intend to go trying them on in selfridges tomorrow and will add to this thread, need to get it right Pre sale hunting  x


----------



## grtlegs

I think Jimmy Choo changed their sizing......I own the JC Empire Pump, the Cameroon pump, and have owned the older Eros pump and in these, I need a size 40, but I also have the Lilac pump and the Abel pump, both of the 24/7 line and I have these in a 39.5....I also find these newer pumps much more comfortable....and all of these are 100mm pumps...


----------



## blondieuk

To me the lance run true to size. Tried them on today and LOVE them. Will be ordering them when I get paid which should be Monday  because I SA said they won't go in sale. I might wait to see incase they do!


----------



## Quigs

I wear 8 1/2 in US sizes and usually 9 in JC

I recommend checking out the shoes on saks.com to see what the their fit model recommends and  read the customer reviews that often contain info re sizing.


----------



## daphodill84

blondieuk said:
			
		

> To me the lance run true to size. Tried them on today and LOVE them. Will be ordering them when I get paid which should be Monday  because I SA said they won't go in sale. I might wait to see incase they do!



OT but I saw these at the san jose Nordstrom rack in silver so you may want to check


----------



## loves2shop200

I wear a size  6 1/2 in usa sizes. I ordered a size 37 in choos and i could not get into them , I have to take a 37.5


----------



## Quigs

I wear a size 38 1/2 in US shoes and a size 9 in Jimmy Choos.  It often depends on the shoe style.


----------



## bprimuslevy

Does anyone have the Maria sandal? My SA was able to find 2 pairs for me -- my TTS and 1/2 size up. I am TTS in CL and the Manolo Blahnik BB. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Hello all jimmy choo'ers 

Debating to get the Jimmy Choo Amouk's , i heard they are more comfortable than the christian louboutin pigalles. (girlfriend never wears them).

Can you give some more information with comparisons if possible

and pictures of ones you like or own... so i can have an idea which would be the best one to get.

Thank you


----------



## jmcadon

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Hello all jimmy choo'ers
> 
> Debating to get the Jimmy Choo Amouk's , i heard they are more comfortable than the christian louboutin pigalles. (girlfriend never wears them).
> 
> Can you give some more information with comparisons if possible
> 
> and pictures of ones you like or own... so i can have an idea which would be the best one to get.
> 
> Thank you



You might try posting this in the shoe forum for more responses.  I don't wear the higher heels so I am no help


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Hello all jimmy choo'ers 

Debating to get the Jimmy Choo Amouk's , i heard they are more comfortable than the christian louboutin pigalles. (girlfriend never wears them).

Can you give some more information with comparisons if possible

and pictures of ones you like or own... so i can have an idea which would be the best one to get.

Thank you


----------



## kickb0xingkid3




----------



## jen_sparro

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Hello all jimmy choo'ers
> 
> Debating to get the Jimmy Choo Amouk's , i heard they are more comfortable than the christian louboutin pigalles. (girlfriend never wears them).
> 
> Can you give some more information with comparisons if possible
> 
> and pictures of ones you like or own... so i can have an idea which would be the best one to get.
> 
> Thank you



I'm keen to hear some opinions too! I think the Anouk could be the perfect black pumps


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I think you mean the "Anouk" heels?

You can contact Stilley, she's done a great comparison once in her thread which you can search up


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

do you have link? im rubbish at forums


----------



## newmommy_va

There's a pic on post #5338 in the "Newest Shoe Purchases" thread.


----------



## Chanieish

Can anyone help me with the sizing of the Lance sandal? I do not own any jimmy choos yet. I am a 7.5 in regular US sizing and a 37.5 in Louboutin slingbacks and 38 in closed toe.

Can I squeeze into a 37.5 Lance sandal without my toes sticking out?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## newmommy_va

Jimmy Choos generally fit TTS. Also, the reviews for Lance indicate TTS, too.

I don't know if your toes will stick out, but you should be fine with a 37.5.

GL!

p.s. You might be interested in this thread, too: http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/lets-talk-about-jimmy-choo-shoes-528842.html


----------



## Chanieish

newmommy_va said:


> Jimmy Choos generally fit TTS. Also, the reviews for Lance indicate TTS, too.
> 
> I don't know if your toes will stick out, but you should be fine with a 37.5.
> 
> GL!
> 
> p.s. You might be interested in this thread, too: http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/lets-talk-about-jimmy-choo-shoes-528842.html



Thank you so much! I love the nude lance! I also found out that there was a jimmy choo subforum moments after I posted this lol!


----------



## newmommy_va

You're welcome!

Hopefully the 37.5 will be perfect for you. But sometimes fit is very specific to our own feet, and you may still have to size up half a size... or even give up on this style altogether. So... start with the 37.5 and go from there... 

Good luck!! 



Chanieish said:


> Thank you so much! I love the nude lance! I also found out that there was a jimmy choo subforum moments after I posted this lol!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Jimmy Choo Anouk = http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/362813






*VS*

Christian Louboutin Pigalle = http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48417








I have brought both for my on/off (current ex) girlfriend, i brought the jimmy choo anouk, before we broke up but shes never even seen them, and they are still in the box. I heard alot that the jimmy choo anouks are a very comfortable designer shoe 'in the classic style', compared to the pigalle's. Thats the reason i brought them for her, but im just wondering if anyone, has either got a pigalle and an anouk, or has tried the anouk, which is more comfortable?

Thanks alot.


----------



## ellegreene

I own the pigalle and have tried on the anouk and find them very similar in terms of comfort - they are both a 'true' 120mm heel as neither have a platform. 

I couldn't wear either for long periods of time as they certainly are not the most comfortable heels I own - far from it!

My personal preference (and I may be a tad biased) is the Pigalle - I like that it's a classic instantly recognisable shoe even to people who aren't experts on designer shoes! Though I dare say you can't go wrong with either pair.

You're (current ex) girlfriend is a lucky girl with either shoe.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Thanks elle, I got her the Tiger blue piggalle's back in 2008 i think, when we first started dating. I think shes only worn them once (never around me). I remember her telling me they are uncomfortable and pinch in the toe box. I try to check reviews alot (http://reviews.saksfifthavenue.com/5000/0448853002633/jimmy-choo-anouk-patent-leather-point-toe-pumps-reviews/reviews.htm

I think many people have said that the jimmy choos run more true tp size than the cls, and the toe box isnt as narrow? .. is that the case?


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't wear pointy toed shoes, but I prefer the look of the Pigalles.


----------



## atrain

I think they're pretty similar in terms of comfort (as in, not much), but the Pigalles are so much more flattering on the foot. The Anouks are just too long in the front for my taste. I ended up returning mine.


----------



## ellegreene

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Thanks elle, I got her the Tiger blue piggalle's back in 2008 i think, when we first started dating. I think shes only worn them once (never around me). I remember her telling me they are uncomfortable and pinch in the toe box. I try to check reviews alot (http://reviews.saksfifthavenue.com/...t-leather-point-toe-pumps-reviews/reviews.htm
> 
> I think many people have said that the jimmy choos run more true tp size than the cls, and the toe box isnt as narrow? .. is that the case?



The Jimmy Choo's definitely run more true to size than the CL! I tried my regular 35 in the Jimmy Choo and bough a full size does for the Louboutin!

The toe box is still quite narrow in the Anouk - though I have fairly narrow feet so I don't notice too much with either shoe!

The pigalles (as with a lot of other shoes) really have to be broken in by wearing them a bit so that the leather can 'mould' to your feet more.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

atrain said:


> I think they're pretty similar in terms of comfort (as in, not much), but the Pigalles are so much more flattering on the foot. The Anouks are just too long in the front for my taste. I ended up returning mine.


I think this is a better representation of the 'anouks' graziadaily.co.uk/pub/21publish/W/WhatWereWearing/DSC03898.jpeg

My on/off partner, is a big fan of Victoria Beckham and to a lesser extent (audrina partridge). I know Victoria beckham is a big fan of the cassedi 'blade', jimmy choo 'anouk' and manolo blahnik 'bb'.

Is the manolo blahnik 'bb' more comfortable than both of the pigalles and anouks ??


----------



## ellegreene

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> I think this is a better representation of the 'anouks' graziadaily.co.uk/pub/21publish/W/WhatWereWearing/DSC03898.jpeg
> 
> My on/off partner, is a big fan of Victoria Beckham and to a lesser extent (audrina partridge). I know Victoria beckham is a big fan of the cassedi 'blade', jimmy choo 'anouk' and manolo blahnik 'bb'.
> 
> Is the manolo blahnik 'bb' more comfortable than both of the pigalles and anouks ??



If comfort is the main goal then the shoe with the lower heel height will generally be the most comfortable - since none of the shoes you have mentioned have a platform it will be based purely on the heel height. Something smaller than the 120mm of the pigalle and anouk will definitely be more comfortable, IMO.

Similarly a shoe will a platform,  will be more comfortable still - I often here the Bianca 120 being mentioned as a very comfortable Louboutin.


----------



## Kayapo97

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> I think this is a better representation of the 'anouks' graziadaily.co.uk/pub/21publish/W/WhatWereWearing/DSC03898.jpeg
> 
> My on/off partner, is a big fan of Victoria Beckham and to a lesser extent (audrina partridge). I know Victoria beckham is a big fan of the cassedi 'blade', jimmy choo 'anouk' and manolo blahnik 'bb'.
> 
> Is the manolo blahnik 'bb' more comfortable than both of the pigalles and anouks ??



I don't have a pair of anouks but do have CL pigalle 120, Manolo BBs and Casadei blades.

For comfort I would always go for Manolo's shoes and BBs in 105 heel are much more comfortable than Pigalle or Casadei blades which are definitely special event shoes (suitable when limited walking around). Men will always tend to choose high heel heights but if you want to see them worn regularly by your girlfriend  I would go for the slightly  lower heel 90 or 105mm and for Manolo as his shoes are a bit wider in the toe box so less squashing of toes. 

Also be aware of the material the shoe is made of as patent shoes have less give than suede for example. 

Finally getting the right fit is critical, and remember with higher heel heights you will often need to go down half a size from her regular (designer shoe) size. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Kayapo97 said:


> I don't have a pair of anouks but do have CL pigalle 120, Manolo BBs and Casadei blades.
> 
> For comfort I would always go for Manolo's shoes and BBs in 105 heel are much more comfortable than Pigalle or Casadei blades which are definitely special event shoes (suitable when limited walking around). Men will always tend to choose high heel heights but if you want to see them worn regularly by your girlfriend  I would go for the slightly  lower heel 90 or 105mm and for Manolo as his shoes are a bit wider in the toe box so less squashing of toes.
> 
> Also be aware of the material the shoe is made of as patent shoes have less give than suede for example.
> 
> Finally getting the right fit is critical, and remember with higher heel heights you will often need to go down half a size from her regular (designer shoe) size.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you for your reply, this helps alot. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

So are you thinking of giving her the anouks or trying to decide to get her something else or are you doing a Cinderella and trying to find a new girlfriend for which the shoes fit?

You could always sell the anouks on ebay to recover some of your money, I am sure a number of TPFers would be interested.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Im just holding onto them currently, to see how things pan out. I wouldnt do the 'cinderella', think thats abit creepy giving someone a pair of expensive shoes brought with the intention of someone else. 

If nothing happens, i guess ill just have to sell them. Bit of a shame.


----------



## Kayapo97

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Im just holding onto them currently, to see how things pan out. I wouldnt do the 'cinderella', think thats abit creepy giving someone a pair of expensive shoes brought with the intention of someone else.
> 
> If nothing happens, i guess ill just have to sell them. Bit of a shame.



Well if you are worried about giving them to her following previous experience of pigalle I would sell them now and use the money to buy a pair of Manolo's near to suitable occasion. If you live near London and she is into shoes I would take her to the boutique as that is heaven.


----------



## giggles00

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Im just holding onto them currently, to see how things pan out. I wouldnt do the 'cinderella', think thats abit creepy giving someone a pair of expensive shoes brought with the intention of someone else.
> 
> If nothing happens, i guess ill just have to sell them. Bit of a shame.



What size are they?

from NewmaleFashion blog:


> When it comes to clothing, all the goodies, the creativity, the flair, the colors, the design, used to be reserved for the girls only, while we males had to settle for the same old boring, gray, stuff.
> 
> Fortunately, things are slowly changing.
> Skirts, heels, jewelry and flower-patterns in bright colors for men are not uncommon any more.
> Some items have in fact reached the "mainstream", while some others are being accepted, or at least "tolerated".
> 
> My blog, promotes designers and creators of those unconventional fashions for men.
> I also hope to encourage fellow-males, no matter what their sexual orientation may be, to wear skirts, high heels, jewelry, and other garments traditionally considered too feminine or inappropriate for men.



Just for kicks, I think you should just wear them yourself.  I bet you would find a gal who would find it interesting, and be your new girlfriend.  SHare your common interests in 5" heels.

Victor Blanco is one of those pioneers, he wears 5" heels with his male-outfits (no dresses)

http://newmalefashion.blogspot.com/2010/02/victors-tacones-lejanos.html

I've personally seen this in Hollywood, where men will wear 5" heels at nightclubs

Hollywood Director Quentin Tarantino in 5" heels:

http://hopealexander.hubpages.com/hub/Tarantino-Wears-High-Heels-Men-Wear-High-Heels

http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/c...uentin-tarantino-rocks-high-heel-shoes-for-ny

Also, an article about this in NY Times

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/16/f...the-nines-the-height-of-their-pumps.html?_r=0

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2050300/High-heels-men-rise.html


I think it's kinda cool that men can pair 5" heels with their (male) dressy outfits, it looks fine to me.  There have been some periodic attempts to put men in skirts with heels..hey, that just doesn't work! The above looks "acceptable"

After all, it was men who first LED the way in wearing heels!  In fact, most of the designer labels (Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, Manolo Blahnik, et al) are all MALE designers..women's fashion is dictated by "how men perceive women should look" (very sexist, BTW!)

Your angst in finding a girl for these extra Anouks, should just make you delve into "Alternative Male Fashion".  I bet you would find a girl with common interest, not all women are into 5" heels (only a narrow market)

Here's a good article on history of "Men in High Heels"

http://jezebel.com/5979108/why-men-stopped-wearing-high-heels

I think definitely a "retro effect" is coming on for men in heels.

I'm all for men in suits, wearing heels..it looks GREAT!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

giggles00 said:


> What size are they?
> 
> from NewmaleFashion blog:
> 
> 
> Just for kicks, I think you should just wear them yourself.  I bet you would find a gal who would find it interesting, and be your new girlfriend.  SHare your common interests in 5" heels.
> 
> Victor Blanco is one of those pioneers, he wears 5" heels with his male-outfits (no dresses)
> 
> http://newmalefashion.blogspot.com/2010/02/victors-tacones-lejanos.html
> 
> I've personally seen this in Hollywood, where men will wear 5" heels at nightclubs
> 
> Hollywood Director Quentin Tarantino in 5" heels:
> 
> http://hopealexander.hubpages.com/hub/Tarantino-Wears-High-Heels-Men-Wear-High-Heels
> 
> http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/c...uentin-tarantino-rocks-high-heel-shoes-for-ny
> 
> Also, an article about this in NY Times
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/16/f...the-nines-the-height-of-their-pumps.html?_r=0
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2050300/High-heels-men-rise.html
> 
> 
> I think it's kinda cool that men can pair 5" heels with their (male) dressy outfits, it looks fine to me.  There have been some periodic attempts to put men in skirts with heels..hey, that just doesn't work! The above looks "acceptable"
> 
> After all, it was men who first LED the way in wearing heels!  In fact, most of the designer labels (Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, Manolo Blahnik, et al) are all MALE designers..women's fashion is dictated by "how men perceive women should look" (very sexist, BTW!)
> 
> Your angst in finding a girl for these extra Anouks, should just make you delve into "Alternative Male Fashion".  I bet you would find a girl with common interest, not all women are into 5" heels (only a narrow market)
> 
> Here's a good article on history of "Men in High Heels"
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5979108/why-men-stopped-wearing-high-heels
> 
> I think definitely a "retro effect" is coming on for men in heels.
> 
> I'm all for men in suits, wearing heels..it looks GREAT!


They are size 38.....

and in response to the 2nd part of the comment. I think high heels are a feminine thing. Its what I personally 'associate' (not sure if that's the right word) with a 'women' (not a girl, like the 18-25+, year old's that wear flats and uggs all the time). I cant speak for everyone, but when you think of high heels, you think, attractive, intelligent, women. 

I have never seen a guy wear high heels (until the picture you posted), and I wouldn't ever wear high heels. I know from reading on-line that originally it was men that wore high heels, but the times and sociality views have changed.

I've already read that some men see a women in high heels as 'a need to protect, or help' her. While personally, i think it represents confidence, maturity, intelligence (i think this is more due to the factor women in industries and sectors such as business, law, primarily wear high heels alot).

[This was just a response, no intention to offend anyone, sorry if I have]


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

to follow up... I actually enjoy wearing more smart, formal shoes. It suits the style I wear. I now know that women are starting to wear the more masculine formal shoes as a style but i think it just doesn't look right. It doesn't look formal, it kind of just looks odd. womanaroundtown.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/celebBrogues.jpg

I wear more of a smart style, i recently brought these;
http://cdn.yoox.biz/44/44488011gx_14_f.jpg 
http://cdn.yoox.biz/44/44488011vl_14_f.jpg 
cdn.yoox.biz/44/44488007vu_14_f.jpg
cdn.yoox.biz/44/44488007xf_14_f.jpg


Its all just a personal preference over fashion. Shoes are an odd one, because its so separate. Women wear high heels, men don't. But both women and men wear skinny jeans for instance. 

But.. back with the topic. I do think that 4-5 inch high heels on a women is certainly the most attractive in my eyes, and also the style. I think a 'classic' style such as the pigalle, decollete, bianca, rolando, so kate for instance are the most appealing, compared to other styles.

(personal preference)


----------



## giggles00

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> to follow up... I actually enjoy wearing more smart, formal shoes. It suits the style I wear. I now know that women are starting to wear the more masculine formal shoes as a style but i think it just doesn't look right. It doesn't look formal, it kind of just looks odd. womanaroundtown.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/celebBrogues.jpg
> 
> I wear more of a smart style, i recently brought these;
> http://cdn.yoox.biz/44/44488011gx_14_f.jpg
> http://cdn.yoox.biz/44/44488011vl_14_f.jpg
> cdn.yoox.biz/44/44488007vu_14_f.jpg
> cdn.yoox.biz/44/44488007xf_14_f.jpg
> 
> 
> Its all just a personal preference over fashion. Shoes are an odd one, because its so separate. Women wear high heels, men don't. But both women and men wear skinny jeans for instance.
> 
> But.. back with the topic. I do think that 4-5 inch high heels on a women is certainly the most attractive in my eyes, and also the style. I think a 'classic' style such as the pigalle, decollete, bianca, rolando, so kate for instance are the most appealing, compared to other styles.
> 
> (personal preference)



I think women wearing "masculine shoes" look nice, say with a suit (also a man's sourced outfit).  Looks very "handsome", women can pull this look off and look great.

Womens suits (either pant or skirt), is derived from a man's suit.  As opposed to traditional dress.  So, women are already doing the "crossover fashion" and pulling it off.

The reverse, however, doesn't necessarily work!  Like I say, all previous attempts by designers to put men in skirts (plus the added heels)..just doesn't work!

However, a dressy pair of 5" heels in a suit, worn by man, is the closest thing.  Heck, if Quentin Tarantino is doing it..then it may become acceptable. Face it, fashion trends are SET by Hollywood celebrities, that's why designers (like Louboutin) flock to them, using them as trend-setters.  I found Louboutin Pigalle 120 via Pamela Anderson's Tonight Show appearances.  Those red-soled shoes were so killer!

I think a nice shoe (not as outrageous as a feminine type of pump), would be the lace-up heel:


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

its just not my thing... but you may be right in the future. If the trend comes around, that media stars, sports stars, are wearing that style. It may become more acceptable and not seem so farfetched. Just for me, its just not my thing. 
I will always feel that high heels are feminine. I wouldn't ever wear high heels. I will always feel that high heels suit a women and that the men 'dress shoes' don't look stylish on a women.


----------



## Kayapo97

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> its just not my thing... but you may be right in the future. If the trend comes around, that media stars, sports stars, are wearing that style. It may become more acceptable and not seem so farfetched. Just for me, its just not my thing.
> I will always feel that high heels are feminine. I wouldn't ever wear high heels. I will always feel that high heels suit a women and that the men 'dress shoes' don't look stylish on a women.



I agree high heel shoes are for girls not men, sorry I am traditional in that respect.

 Whilst suits I have to say I have a number of trouser suits, include a tux which I think looks fab and from the comments I get others do to.


----------



## giggles00

Kayapo97 said:


> I agree high heel shoes are for girls not men, sorry I am traditional in that respect.
> 
> Whilst suits I have to say I have a number of trouser suits, include a tux which I think looks fab and from the comments I get others do to.



I agree with you in the sense of current fashion dogma, but remember that high-hells was pioneered by..MEN! Women were wearing long dresses, feet/ankle covered.  It was "Crossover fashion" that led women to high-heels, the most recent variation being the "French Hell", which Louboutin has really made pioneering innovation.

There is a lot of "gray" (androgenous looks), especially with the trans-gender movement.  Primarily, transgender  men who have

1) gender identity
female

2) sexual preference
male or female

She-male is where men are on female-hormone therapy (breast development, thighs, hips, softer skin), get breast-augmentation..full female look, but retain their male appendage.  A hybrid type of solution.."whatever floats their boat", as a Nordstrom saleswoman told me (guy wearing 5" pumps, buying a skirt)

Now, heterosexual men are venturing into 5" heels.  Traditionally, this has been TV (tansvestite) or gay men, but now it's gone mainstream hetero.  Hollywood has always been open-minded in this respect (huge gay demographic), so that's how Victor Blanco can waltz into the red-carpet and be acceptable!  Not a problem.

I heard that Rod Stewart (UK rock and roller) is into pumps.  Joan Rivers had a joke about Hollywood celebs, who have their pumps.

That's Victor Blanco rockin' his salmon Pigalle 120.  Strange, but this may become a trend.  Guys like to experiment.  I saw a Hollywood producer, with long hair (like a woman), with blue headband, in an interview.  Very much a "girly twist"

Why..well why not?

There are even hetero-men with female boob-jobs.  I ran into some pics, pretty "out there"!  This guy was at a bar, and was approached by curious females.  Got pictures take, became friends!  What a way to meet women -- put on 5" heels and get breast-implants!

Rock the "girly look", dudes!


----------



## jen_sparro

atrain said:


> I think they're pretty similar in terms of comfort (as in, not much), but the Pigalles are so much more flattering on the foot. The Anouks are just too long in the front for my taste. I ended up returning mine.



This is how I felt, the Anouks according to my friend (who loves shoes) described them as 'witchy', when I was trying them on. Also, I found the pitch/angle very awkward to walk, and I consider myself pretty experienced in terms of handling heel heights. I've never felt that way before... I was a little heartbroken as I had my heart set on the JCs as my graduation shoe!


----------



## katran26

jen_sparro said:


> This is how I felt, the Anouks according to my friend (who loves shoes) described them as 'witchy', when I was trying them on. Also, I found the pitch/angle very awkward to walk, and I consider myself pretty experienced in terms of handling heel heights. I've never felt that way before... I was a little heartbroken as I had my heart set on the JCs as my graduation shoe!



yes!! that's what I thought too - they look more "witchy" than the Pigalles

also, I just find the Pigalles to be iconic, if someone gave me a pair of Pigalles I would be so thrilled!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

giggles00 said:


> I think women wearing "masculine shoes" look nice, say with a suit (also a man's sourced outfit).  Looks very "handsome", women can pull this look off and look great.
> 
> Womens suits (either pant or skirt), is derived from a man's suit.  As opposed to traditional dress.  So, women are already doing the "crossover fashion" and pulling it off.
> 
> The reverse, however, doesn't necessarily work!  Like I say, all previous attempts by designers to put men in skirts (plus the added heels)..just doesn't work!
> 
> However, a dressy pair of 5" heels in a suit, worn by man, is the closest thing.  Heck, if Quentin Tarantino is doing it..then it may become acceptable. Face it, fashion trends are SET by Hollywood celebrities, that's why designers (like Louboutin) flock to them, using them as trend-setters.  I found Louboutin Pigalle 120 via Pamela Anderson's Tonight Show appearances.  Those red-soled shoes were so killer!
> 
> I think a nice shoe (not as outrageous as a feminine type of pump), would be the lace-up heel:



OMG my boyfriend just bought a pair almost like this!  He wears suits with heels almost everyday and you have no idea how many girls he has come to talk to him over his shoes LOL and ya it does make me a tiny bit jealous but I still think its awesome.


----------



## GivenchyLuc

I would keep the Jimmy Choo's personally....they are much easier to walk in (and still very sophisticated/sexy).  That red sole that everyone loves....is slippery. The quality of the CL is also suspect in my opinion.  If you want to trade go for Manolo BB pumps...


----------



## giggles00

GivenchyLuc said:


> I would keep the Jimmy Choo's personally....they are much easier to walk in (and still very sophisticated/sexy).  That red sole that everyone loves....is slippery. The quality of the CL is also suspect in my opinion.  If you want to trade go for Manolo BB pumps...



I have heard complaints about Louboutin quality, I agree it's over-priced, it's quality isn't up to snuff given the high price-point. But, I LOVE the Pigalle 120 style, it's my fave pump style -- low cut sides, low cut front (toe cleavage)

Prada puts out a VERY high quality shoe, I have a couple.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hey ladies sorry if a thread is already active I done a quick search but couldn't see 

Can anyone tell me the sizing of the jimmy choo anouk? Are they similar to louboutin pigalle 120 sizing? 

I'm a 38 in pigalle 100 but 36.5 in pigalle 120 I need these shoes in my life but don't live near a store to try on 

Kelli xx


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm a 36 in the Pigalle 120 and 37 in Pigalle 100.  For the Anouk, I need a 36.5 (good length but very tight in the toebox) or a 37 (better toe box but a bit of a gap in the heel.)


----------



## Loubspassion

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hey ladies sorry if a thread is already active I done a quick search but couldn't see
> 
> Can anyone tell me the sizing of the jimmy choo anouk? Are they similar to louboutin pigalle 120 sizing?
> 
> I'm a 38 in pigalle 100 but 36.5 in pigalle 120 I need these shoes in my life but don't live near a store to try on
> 
> Kelli xx



I don't own yet the Anouk but I've tried the 35.5 in store and they were too big. I needed a 35 but that was not available for me to try. I wear 34.5 in Pigalle 120.
HTH


----------



## yvette362

Hi, just came across your board and don't know if you're still looking for comparisons  I own both the pigalle 120 and anouk.  I'd say the Anouk is more comfortable and easy to walk in. However, the pigalle is much sexier to look at.  If you're unsure of your gf's comfort...try the pigalle plato 120.  It's got the same look and height but also small platform that will help with longer wear.  

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Misstake7198

Hi, ladies,
Anyone knows how Fonda (or Fauna) lace booties fit? Sometimes that style (with back zippers) fits small.


----------



## ShoesNBagsGirl

Hi ladies!

I have run a search but I haven't found anything specific regarding this topic for ladies with wider feet.

My dilemma is that the newer shape pigalle (while not as sexy) actually fits me which is basically a dream come true, however, as I said, the new style is not a sexy as before. 

So which pair would you ladies choose now, the pigalle or the anouk? 

I would love to hear from women with slightly wider feet about how they feel comfort-wise too.

Thanks in advance!

:tpfrox:


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Have you looked at MB BB, I prefer the shape of BB over Anouks. Just to confuse you more!!!


----------



## ShoesNBagsGirl

No I haven't really. I've seen them online but they've never really caught my eye like the anouk and pigalle. But I'll look properly tomorrow since I'll be going to Selfridges. Really hope I don't fall in love with them too!


----------



## ShoesNBagsGirl

No one facing the same predicament?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Anouk is better looking and fitting now.


----------



## Aikandy

ShoesNBagsGirl said:


> No one facing the same predicament?



I have wide feet and i prefer the Pigalle.


----------



## ShoesNBagsGirl

Still haven't had a chance to try on the anouk's, think I'll have a much better idea when I've tried on both.


----------



## Dego

When did the Pigalles change? The last time I tried them on they were WAY too narrow. The Anouks too, unfortunately.  So Kate seemed a slightly better fit (And I think they are way more beautiful than the Pigalles!)


----------



## ShoesNBagsGirl

Dego said:


> When did the Pigalles change? The last time I tried them on they were WAY too narrow. The Anouks too, unfortunately.  So Kate seemed a slightly better fit (And I think they are way more beautiful than the Pigalles!)



I think the change has been relatively recent , there's a thread about it in the Louboutin forum. I agree about the So Kate, however they area tad too narrow for me .


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Anouk is better looking and fitting now.



Haha, true! And it goes BB > Anouk > Pigalle for me


----------



## marbella8

I find the Pigalle very uncomfortable. I also agree that you should try on the Manolos.


----------



## Shoe rack Molly

Out of this two the Anouk has the better fit. It's also a question which leather you choose
the Anouk patent is softer then the Pigalle and the heel of the Anouk is a little bit smaller.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Haha, true! And it goes BB > Anouk > Pigalle for me



lol I also think the So Kate is an Anouk-wannabe... but I prefer the So Kate's heel


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol I also think the So Kate is an Anouk-wannabe... but I prefer the So Kate's heel



Sorry for the confusion OP. If you like Pigalle, So Kate is also a good choice, I personally find it more comfortable than old Pigalle. 

CEC: Have you heard that he is changing So Kate as well? Everything is ruined


----------



## Ms.Hermes

Pigalles imo are agony to wear.... I would choose JC or Manolo (probably the latter) in a heartbeat over Pigalle. Normally have to size down a few sizes with Pigalle due to the toe box pressure making the toe box widen massively - I would avoid at all costs the pigalle


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Sorry for the confusion OP. If you like Pigalle, So Kate is also a good choice, I personally find it more comfortable than old Pigalle.
> 
> CEC: Have you heard that he is changing So Kate as well? Everything is ruined



What?!? when? how??? lol i haven't been on tPF for a few days, so I don't know anything. I really don't understand why he's changing all these good sellers...
***off to a frantic search in the CL subforum now*** lol :doggie:


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What?!? when? how??? lol i haven't been on tPF for a few days, so I don't know anything. I really don't understand why he's changing all these good sellers...
> ***off to a frantic search in the CL subforum now*** lol :doggie:



I did not read it here on the forum. It was from a friend who is close to the company. I will PM you.


----------



## ShoesNBagsGirl

Shoe rack Molly said:


> Out of this two the Anouk has the better fit. It's also a question which leather you choose
> the Anouk patent is softer then the Pigalle and the heel of the Anouk is a little bit smaller.



Really I was under the impression that the Anouk and Pigalle have the same heel height. Either way I'm leaning more towards the Anouk right now so it's good to know the patent is softer


----------



## ShoesNBagsGirl

marbella8 said:


> I find the Pigalle very uncomfortable. I also agree that you should try on the Manolos.



It was quite busy last time I was in Selfridges so I still haven't had a chance to try these on. Hopefully they don't look fabulous too because then I'll be even more confused!


----------



## ShoesNBagsGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Sorry for the confusion OP. If you like Pigalle, So Kate is also a good choice, I personally find it more comfortable than old Pigalle.
> 
> CEC: Have you heard that he is changing So Kate as well? Everything is ruined



I agree the So Kate is gorgeous but it's slightly too narrow for me anyway. I really hope he isn't it's so sexy as it is!


----------



## ShoesNBagsGirl

Ms.Hermes said:


> Pigalles imo are agony to wear.... I would choose JC or Manolo (probably the latter) in a heartbeat over Pigalle. Normally have to size down a few sizes with Pigalle due to the toe box pressure making the toe box widen massively - I would avoid at all costs the pigalle



Are the Choo's actually more comfortable to wear? This is definitely making me lean towards the Anouk even more.


----------



## crline

between pigalle and anouk i would go for the anouk, its such a sexy shoe plus there is something about patent black with tan sole which is refreshing. have you considered the brian atwood cassandra?


----------



## armanigirl

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hey ladies sorry if a thread is already active I done a quick search but couldn't see
> 
> Can anyone tell me the sizing of the jimmy choo anouk? Are they similar to louboutin pigalle 120 sizing?
> 
> I'm a 38 in pigalle 100 but 36.5 in pigalle 120 I need these shoes in my life but don't live near a store to try on
> 
> Kelli xx




Hi! Just curious to see if you ever got the Anouk's in your size? Would love to hear how the sizing is!!


----------



## tinarina219

All I know is, these are not for folks with wider feet.  I couldn't even get my foot in them :lolots: I wouldn't even consider my feet to be super wide, but these are on the more narrow side. At least I gave my SA a good laugh.


----------



## raffifi

I'm thinking about ordering the jimmy choo youth boots. Since I don't have any jimmy choos I'm not sure which size to order (no store near me).
I'm usually a size 36 but not sure to order a half size or full size up. I want to wear the boots with thicker socks since it can get colder here.
Does anyone have the boots and give me some information?


----------



## Dumbo1294

I have the dondo which are similar and I am usually a size 39.5 or 40 but these were too big so went for a 39 and they fit great.I am never a 39
Yet my bells are too tight for me size 39.5 I should of got a 40
Your probably better going to the store as I had to keep sending mine back to get the best size


----------



## raffifi

Dumbo1294 said:


> I have the dondo which are similar and I am usually a size 39.5 or 40 but these were too big so went for a 39 and they fit great.I am never a 39
> Yet my bells are too tight for me size 39.5 I should of got a 40
> Your probably better going to the store as I had to keep sending mine back to get the best size



thanks for your anser.
I went a full size up and they are perfect with thick socks. with thinner socks I put in a insole (not sure if this is the correct word) and they also fit perfectly.


----------



## jld0209

Hi all, I found a pair of Jimmy Choo Moto Boots for a great price.  Are these still "in"?  I've read reviews on Saks, Nordstrom and don't see any recent reviews.  The latest ones are from 2015.  Anyone have these and still in love with them?


----------



## girleuro

Hi ladies do you know how run JC sneakers is 42 really translates to US12 or would you suggest to get 43 thank you very much


----------



## rose60610

I normally wear a 6M, and have 5 pairs of Choo heels and a pair of boots. All are 6M and fit well, although I took one pair of heels to a shoe repair place to have some heel guards placed in so they wouldn't slide off my foot. I probably could have done a 5 1/2 in that one. They are all comfortable.


----------

